
A Camera That Sees Like Mantis Shrimp - janemanos
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/04/mantis-shrimp-eye-camera/557195/?single_page=true
======
nategri
We're at a hardware disadvantage, but with some practice human beings can also
detect light polarization with the naked eye.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haidinger%27s_brush](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haidinger%27s_brush)

------
mkstowegnv
This article describes one of several recent camera designs that allow
polarized light photography/ videography (see [1]). However Tibbs et al [1]
have recently reviewed how in many situations in nature (and in many published
field studies),a small amount of noise can create the appearance of
polarization where there is none. I look forward to a camera design that
incorporates Tibbs et al's suggestions for denoising and decreasing these
errors, and that reveals those areas in the picture (if any) where the noise
still overwhelms the signal.

1
[http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1748-3190/aa9e22/p...](http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1748-3190/aa9e22/pdf)

